# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  A few of my venomous.

## Neal

Of course I'm tampering with the camera and neither of my vipers were happy campers so they wouldn't sit still.




And of course my newest addition, well got him the same time I got my black squam, but yea.

----------

_BR8080_ (12-15-2017),_EDR_ (01-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-14-2017),John1982 (12-14-2017),_MD_Pythons_ (12-14-2017),ScalySenua (01-26-2019),_the_rotten1_ (12-17-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (12-14-2017)

----------


## MD_Pythons

Those bush vipers are beautiful! Do they practice caudal luring?

----------


## Neal

> Those bush vipers are beautiful! Do they practice caudal luring?


I do see my black squam using her tail sometimes, so I'm sure they do it in the wild.

----------

_MD_Pythons_ (12-14-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Of course I'm tampering with the camera and neither of my vipers were happy campers so they wouldn't sit still.


spectacular!!!!!

----------

Neal (12-15-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

why are the deadliest ones always the prettiest??

----------

_dylan815_ (12-15-2017),Neal (12-15-2017),ScalySenua (01-26-2019)

----------


## John1982

Black squam is my favorite but dig them all.  :Good Job:

----------

Neal (12-15-2017)

----------


## ckuhn003

Beautiful collection but I gotta ask.....can you handle these dangerous creatures or do you just drop the food in the enclosure and stand back  :Wink:

----------

Neal (12-15-2017)

----------


## Neal

> spectacular!!!!!


Thanks, he was my first squam, and I plan to breed him to the black squam female.




> why are the deadliest ones always the prettiest??


I know, that's really the primary reason I got into venomous honestly. Hands down look the most unique.




> Black squam is my favorite but dig them all.


She's growing on me a lot, and out of all she's the most temperamental. I'll try to give her water from a lab style rinse bottle and she'll strike at it.




> Beautiful collection but I gotta ask.....can you handle these dangerous creatures or do you just drop the food in the enclosure and stand back


Thanks. I mean I don't free handle per say, but I do deal with them, more so the cobra I have which isn't picture because he's in shed. I'll take him out, and let him roam around a bit, and I have grabbed him towards the tail to slide him or re-position him, but I do it with great caution. I don't really put my hands on the vipers because I find them highly unpredictable, but if I have to I have the pin tool and tubes so that I can do it safely.

I just find I read my cobra really well, although he's a spitting cobra, he has never spit at me, and he rarely hoods, sometimes he does a partial but never a full hood.

----------

_ckuhn003_ (12-15-2017)

----------


## Najakeeper

That black squam is something for sure...

Cool photos.

----------

Neal (12-15-2017)

----------


## Neal

> That black squam is something for sure...
> 
> Cool photos.


Thanks.

Once my Naja siamensis sheds I'll take a photo since you like Naja spp. I'm waiting until I can find annulata again.

----------


## Najakeeper

> Thanks.
> 
> Once my Naja siamensis sheds I'll take a photo since you like Naja spp. I'm waiting until I can find annulata again.


Yeah, I miss my Naja every day, such cool animals. Water cobras are really nice, I have never kept annulata but they are formidable snakes. 

When I get back into it after a few years, I will probably start with N.h.legionis. That iridescent black is something else.

----------

Neal (04-12-2018)

----------


## VenomWorx

Very nice animals.
Keep it safe!!!

----------

Neal (04-12-2018)

----------


## EDR

Very awesome. Its hard to pick a favorite.

----------

Neal (04-12-2018)

----------


## Neal

I'll have to take photos of my new squam.

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## Hamsnacks

> Thanks. I mean I don't free handle per say, but I do deal with them, more so the cobra I have which isn't picture because he's in shed. I'll take him out, and let him roam around a bit, and I have grabbed him towards the tail to slide him or re-position him, but I do it with great caution. I don't really put my hands on the vipers because I find them highly unpredictable, but if I have to I have the pin tool and tubes so that I can do it safely.
> 
> I just find I read my cobra really well, although he's a spitting cobra, he has never spit at me, and he rarely hoods, sometimes he does a partial but never a full hood.


 Hopefully you're never in a situation where you'll ever need it, but do you have some sort of emergency plan if something were to go wrong or some antidote/anti-venom?

Venomous snakes are definitely the most interesting snakes in my opinion, but have always been curious how owners keep them and handle them. I enjoy my corn snakes sometimes over my big guys just cause how much easier they are to handle and interact with. Can't imagine my heart rate around a venomous snake lol.

But awesome collection and all the best to you and your snakes! Thanks for sharing, I think all of us would love to continue seeing more of your snakes.

----------


## Neal

> Hopefully you're never in a situation where you'll ever need it, but do you have some sort of emergency plan if something were to go wrong or some antidote/anti-venom?
> 
> Venomous snakes are definitely the most interesting snakes in my opinion, but have always been curious how owners keep them and handle them. I enjoy my corn snakes sometimes over my big guys just cause how much easier they are to handle and interact with. Can't imagine my heart rate around a venomous snake lol.
> 
> But awesome collection and all the best to you and your snakes! Thanks for sharing, I think all of us would love to continue seeing more of your snakes.


Yea, now that I've actually been practicing with my new camera though I need a new lens I should be able to take better photos. Also my new cell phone takes really good photos. I just haven't had much time lately to do any photos.

As far as an emergency plan, I have bite protocols for everything I own, however regarding my 2 A. Squamigera and N. siamensis they don't have specific anti venin. They can use Echis Polyvalent for the Squam, and they use a different cobra antivenin for my spitting cobra. The bite protocols tell the ambulance and hospital step by step what to do and lays out everything. They also contain contact numbers for various people.

I would recommend everybody who owns venomous have these as it could be the difference between life and death. I've never been bit, but I've had my two vipers lunge at me several times, so I'm super cautious.

----------

Hamsnacks (04-13-2018)

----------

